# Trading for Nook Mile items



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm looking for different colour variants of the Nook Mile items from the Nook Stop!* I'd like to do equivalent exchange with either NMT/equal value Nook Mile items please* (Not accepting NMT for the moment, but I'm willing to pay you with them) ** I'm using this website as a reference for colours/prices. Please keep in mind that I don't time travel so if you want something that I don't have on hand, you will have to wait until the next day to get it, so it isn't my preferred trade method. But feel free to ask what colours I have available in my Nook Stop for a certain item. I can try to stock what you want for tomorrow. But I will not hold it for you. You'll just have to ask to trade when you see it available in my For Trade section ^_^ I might also have certain things I already have around town that aren't for trade (such as lamp posts, etc) but if you can offer something for them, I can just pick em up since I can order myself more!

*All trades will be drop off only* (in your town please). My entire town is covered in all my excess clothes and furniture..It'll be a nightmare trying to organise trades in my island. Thanks for understanding!!

*Looking for:


For Trade:*
Portable Toilet: Red (1000 Nook Miles)
Monster Statue: Brown (5000 Nook Miles)
Lighthouse: Brick (5000 Nook Miles)
Teacup Ride: Purple teapot in the middle (5000 Nook Miles)

Thanks!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 15, 2020)

I don't have these items directly on me but if no one offers these items then I can order them for you and get them to you tomorrow:
(Actually I already ordered them for my own sake, but pm me tomorrow if you still want them and I'll give them to you.)

1. Portable Toilet: Blue, Aqua
2. Teacup Ride: Black/Red

Let me know!


----------



## nearthy (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! I have the zebra springy ride, I could trade it for your pink one.


----------



## stxve (Apr 15, 2020)

I have the black tea cup ride if you want it on me right now


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

nearthy said:


> Hi! I have the zebra springy ride, I could trade it for your pink one.



Perfect! Just PM me your dodo code and I'll come right over ^_^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



stxve said:


> I have the black tea cup ride if you want it on me right now



I would love that! What would you like in return 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



OtterFloof said:


> I don't have these items directly on me but if no one offers these items then I can order them for you and get them to you tomorrow:
> (Actually I already ordered them for my own sake, but pm me tomorrow if you still want them and I'll give them to you.)
> 
> 1. Portable Toilet: Blue, Aqua
> ...


Oh that'll be amazing! What would you like in return 
I think someone already offered the Black/Red teacup ride though, so I'll probably only need the portable toilets ^_^


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

bump ^_^


----------



## icyii (Apr 15, 2020)

Would you be interested in green street lamps? I'm looking for white ones.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

Sorry, no. I'm only interested in what I have listed in the op right now


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

It's a new day and I've now added more items ^_^


----------



## Tsen (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! I can trade you a red/white lighthouse for a brick one


----------



## fink (Apr 15, 2020)

I have the white drink machine, grey/lavender pool, pastel playground, blue& pink bench, black cotton candy and teacups.

I’m interested in your red drink machine and white snack machine. Brick lighthouse and if you have them, black streetlamps. Let me know what or if you’d like to trade so I can order them!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

GengarStark said:


> Hi! I can trade you a red/white lighthouse for a brick one



Yes please! Just PM me your dodo code and I can come right over ^_^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



fink said:


> I have the white drink machine, grey/lavender pool, pastel playground, blue& pink bench, black cotton candy and teacups.
> 
> I’m interested in your red drink machine and white snack machine. Brick lighthouse and if you have them, black streetlamps. Let me know what or if you’d like to trade so I can order them!



Someone already took the brick lighthouse for now so I can only offer you the red drink machine, and the white snack machine which equals 4000 NMs. (My streetlamp are white unfortunately!) So I'll take 2 blue/pink benches please! Also, I'd be willing to offer NMT equivalent to the rest if you would like?
PM me your dodo code and I'll be right over to trade ^_^ Thanks!


----------



## fink (Apr 15, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Yes please! Just PM me your dodo code and I can come right over ^_^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> ...



sorry I don’t time travel so I would have to order them and trade with you tomorrow if that’s ok. My 2 benches for your red drink and white snack machine sounds great though. I can also give you a white drink machine for a NMT if you would like. I will order them now if you’re ok with waiting til then


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

fink said:


> sorry I don’t time travel so I would have to order them and trade with you tomorrow if that’s ok. My 2 benches for your red drink and white snack machine sounds great though. I can also give you a white drink machine for a NMT if you would like. I will order them now if you’re ok with waiting til then



Okie how about we do my red drink machine and white snack machine for your white drink machine and 1 blue/pink bench right now? Then I can order the brick lighthouse again for tomorrow and trade that for your lavender pool and the NMT for another blue/pink bench tmr?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

Still looking ^_^


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

Anybody?


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 16, 2020)

I could trade my black cotton candy for your pink.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> I could trade my black cotton candy for your pink.



That sounds perfect! PM me your dodo code and I'll be right there!


----------



## kendallrosee (Apr 16, 2020)

I'll trade you the blue lifeguard chair for the yellow one!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

kendallrosee said:


> I'll trade you the blue lifeguard chair for the yellow one!



Sounds great! PM me the dodo code and I'll be right there ^_^ Thank you!


----------



## Fallstar (Apr 16, 2020)

I have the pastel cotton candy machine i can trade for your pink one and I have the brown pool. I'm interested in the pink springy ride on but there's still a 3k deficite. Do you have a red phone box available? I'm aloso looking for yellow lillies and all basic cosmos and NMT


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

I can add 1 NMT and lemme check my cosmos 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

I have 4 red, 4 yellow and 3 white cosmos


----------



## Fallstar (Apr 16, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I can add 1 NMT and lemme check my cosmos
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> I have 4 red, 4 yellow and 3 white cosmos


Awesome, how about cotton candy 1:1 trade and pool for ride on, nmt and cosmos? that ok?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

Absolutely!  Just PM me your dodo code and I'll come right over ^_^ Also, can I drop flowers without being friends? Never done that before XD


----------



## JenjenLand (Apr 16, 2020)

I have the pink drink machine, I don't time travel either so I would have to order it today c:
And I would trade it for your white snack machine!


----------



## navleost (Apr 16, 2020)

I think this post belongs in the nooks cranny. Not the airport


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

JenjenLand said:


> I have the pink drink machine, I don't time travel either so I would have to order it today c:
> And I would trade it for your white snack machine!



Sure! Let me know tomorrow when you'll be free! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



navleost said:


> I think this post belongs in the nooks cranny. Not the airport



Sure but I can't do anything about my mistake now lol. This thread has already been up here for 2 days. Am I supposed to make a duplicate thread? If the mods feel it needs to be moved, they usually will move the thread. I don't have that ability. So I'm sorry but thanks for telling me!


----------

